# New Release for San Cristobal?



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

It looks like Habanos is going to release some new sizes for this brand in early 2006. Does anyone have any early information on this release? From what I have read, they will be in varnished boxes but that is all I know.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Hadn't heard about this, but i'm exceited! San Cristobal is one of my favorite lines.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

I saw that were going to release 3 new sizes that were going to be named after famous streets in Havana, and they were going to come in the old school style ceramic jars? It was a german vendor that had this up in the hot news section I believe. Take this with a grain of salt as this 'hot news' has been up for quite awhile and still no jars.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

some 898 or slim, long format would be a tasty addiction...I mean addition.


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mikes said:


> I saw that were going to release 3 new sizes that were going to be named after famous streets in Havana, and they were going to come in the old school style ceramic jars? It was a german vendor that had this up in the hot news section I believe. Take this with a grain of salt as this 'hot news' has been up for quite awhile and still no jars.


I think the jars were just a rumor and he has now confirmed via his sources in havana that they will be in varnished boxes and released sometime between spring and summer '06.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd like to see something between the principe and fuerza. 898 would be a welcome addition too.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

cvm4 said:


> I think the jars were just a rumor and he has now confirmed via his sources in havana that they will be in varnished boxes and released sometime between spring and summer '06.


Well that is good to know :0) Thanks for the heads up cvm4!!!!

MIkes


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Somebody might want to contact HavannaAddict..... I think he might have the lowdown on one of the new SCDLH releases 


XXX


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

i have photos of em...they sure are pertty =)


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Somebody might want to contact HavannaAddict..... I think he might have the lowdown on one of the new SCDLH releases
> 
> XXX


Maybe he even has some for sale.

Ditto Nely on the thin RG and 898 sizes.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ltworf said:


> i have photos of em...they sure are pertty =)


Post 'em, dammit !


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Post 'em, dammit !


dont know how to. is there a way to post them without first posting them on a different website and then linking?

-George


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ltworf said:


> dont know how to. is there a way to post them without first posting them on a different website and then linking?
> 
> -George


Click the "manage attachments" button when you reply to a post. Be aware that there are size limitations doing it this way. I usually post my pics to tinypic.com and reference them that way. It works pretty well.

Peter
:w


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

alright, i attached it...should work...enjoy guys


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

That's what I'm talkin' bout bitches!!!! 

Can't wait to get my hands on some of those..... TJ here we come!

XXX


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gvlagos said:


> alright, i attached it...should work...enjoy guys


Nice! Can't wait.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Nice! Can't wait.


Well, unless you're willing to travel.... you won't get your hands on those.... sorry Joe 

XXX


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those cigars look great.

Anyone know of the official release date on these ?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well, unless you're willing to travel.... you won't get your hands on those.... sorry Joe
> 
> XXX


Travel? I'll go, where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

carbonbased_al said:


> Travel? I'll go, where there's a will, there's a way


Well then pick me up a box when you go ya bastard!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Nicccce pix!


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

gvlagos said:


> alright, i attached it...should work...enjoy guys


Wow, those look great, can't wait!


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Available now in 5-paks. These are the murallas right?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The picture shown should be the LCDH release only so unless you're getting them from an LCDH I doubt the ones shown are available online. Just my :2 from the info I've heard on these.

XXX


----------



## ltworf (Nov 10, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The picture shown should be the LCDH release only so unless you're getting them from an LCDH I doubt the ones shown are available online. Just my :2 from the info I've heard on these.
> 
> XXX


only available through LCDH's...you are correct...not officially released yet....we might see them online for crazy prices after the release if vendors go to an LCDH, purchase them, and then sell online for a profit.

-George


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep that's the same info I got gvlagos.... makes a trip down to TJ all the more appetizing.

I've actually seen and smelled one of these babies in person and damn do they look scrumptious. Gotta have a box!!!

XXX


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the San Cristobal brand a lot...these should be good.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

HavannaAddict (mark) has does have one! It smells frickin awsome! smells like liquorice... Now that guy has some crazy hookups...


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

Mine are alot darker


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Havanaaddict said:


> Mine are alot darker


they still suck.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> they still suck.


 :r Mr funny man today.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Havanaaddict said:


> Mine are alot darker


I think I might have drooled on yours a little bit Mark :r

Good man!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think I might have drooled on yours a little bit Mark :r
> 
> Good man!!!


knowing you, and your XXX try anything lifestyle, there's another reason they're "darker"... they probably smell more like used TP than a "barnyard" aroma, huh, dustin?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> knowing you, and your XXX try anything lifestyle, there's another reason they're "darker"... they probably smell more like used TP than a "barnyard" aroma, huh, dustin?


:r What an ass!

You're just jealous Greg because 
A.) You couldn't make it out to the Vegas HERF
B.) You didn't get to see the special release LCDH SCDLH
C.) You really have a secret crush on Mark (HavanaAddict)

:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r What an ass!
> 
> You're just jealous Greg because
> A.) You couldn't make it out to the Vegas HERF
> ...


short balding guys with goattees who smoke excellent cigars?
you got me on that one.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like a User Title change to me


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think I might have drooled on yours a little bit Mark :r





IHT said:


> short balding guys with goattees who smoke excellent cigars?
> you got me on that one.





LasciviousXXX said:


> Sounds like a User Title change to me


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

What Did You Say?

go ahead, click the thumbnail for the FULL image.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:r that's definitly an improvement
good job IHT


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

IHT said:


> What Did You Say?
> 
> go ahead, click the thumbnail for the FULL image.


:r

That's a really good likeness 

He was wearing a "Will smile like a donut for Stogies" shirt during the Vegas HERF.

LOL


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> What Did You Say?
> 
> go ahead, click the thumbnail for the FULL image.


:r :r :r
Now that is TOO f*&king funny.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

zemekone said:


> HavannaAddict (mark) has does have one! It smells frickin awsome! smells like liquorice... Now that guy has some crazy hookups...


So it smells like the ones in the SCdlH Humidor we were sniffin down in TJ? Guess we need another trip down there!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> So it smells like the ones in the SCdlH Humidor we were sniffin down in TJ? Guess we need another trip down there!


There's rumblings of a trip in February some time.... we might just have to see


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

IHT said:


> What Did You Say?
> 
> go ahead, click the thumbnail for the FULL image.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4250

Puff puff pass Peter puffer
Went up to Socal for some tucker
When he got there
He and Greg compared hair...........
Badunkadunk dunked a badunka

Little help guys, I'm having writers block


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Available now in 5-paks. These are the murallas right?


I don't know why don't you get us a 5 pack to sample


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> So it smells like the ones in the SCdlH Humidor we were sniffin down in TJ? Guess we need another trip down there!


 whenever you guys are ready to go any sat or sun good for me and if the SD guys want to go during the week wensdays


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> whenever you guys are ready to go any sat or sun good for me and if the SD guys want to go during the week wensdays


Do I see another road trip on the calender?.......


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Do I see another road trip on the calender?.......


you got no excuses now lets go :w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> whenever you guys are ready to go any sat or sun good for me and if the SD guys want to go during the week wensdays


count me in.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r What an ass!
> 
> You're just jealous Greg because
> A.) You couldn't make it out to the Vegas HERF
> ...


this is what i mean...









do you see a resemblance?









WE'RE BOTH DEAD FRIGGIN SEXY BEASTS, MAN!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Great pix. 
2 good guys in my book.


----------



## alejandre (Sep 8, 2005)

Hello,
Somedody knows where i can find (or have ) pics of the Muralla's varnished box ?
Thanks.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Road trip?!

LCDH?!

TJ?! [Do I get to sample some TJ ladies too?!  ]

I'm game. Let me know when.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

gvlagos said:


> alright, i attached it...should work...enjoy guys


YUMMY.......THOSE LOOK EXCELLENT ..I WANT SOME! :z :w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My vendor emailed me and he should have these in on Friday or Monday !

I have a box on hold for me until AFTER Christmas. Taking delivery Jan 1 2006.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Road trip?!
> 
> LCDH?!
> 
> ...


Yeah Mo, the idea is being kicked around for sometime in February but let me know if you guys go down before then.

XXX


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Yeah Mo, the idea is being kicked around for sometime in February but let me know if you guys go down before then.
> 
> XXX


Hmm!
Got some free time coming up during the week, both next week & the week after.
I'm gonna e-mail Moises & David to see what they've got in. I wouldn't mind a shorter trip sooner.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You're a mad man Mo...... 

And I like that about you LOL

XXX


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Im good for a wensday trip next week if someone else drives to the line I got to drop the car off for a recal repair


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

gabebdog1 said:


> Im good for a wensday trip next week if someone else drives to the line I got to drop the car off for a recal repair


If only jersey were closer...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> If only jersey were closer...


C'mon Santa. Just hitch up the reindeer and come on down.
BTW, it's 73 and sunny here in San Diego!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> C'mon Santa. Just hitch up the reindeer and come on down.
> BTW, it's 73 and sunny here in San Diego!


19 and snowing here! ROAD TRIP!


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some I found on the LCDH website. Don't look like the ones posted here earlier.

http://www.lacasadelhabano.cu/sancristobalhabana_i.asp


----------



## cigarking (Jun 5, 2003)

I saw a fake box of these new San Cristobel in August and the festival was in Nov. 05 . Be aware!!!  Everyone here though is experienced...but just want you to know these have been counterfieted already - 2 months before its actual release!! I inspected them just for curiousity but I new they were fake! 
I do know that 99% of Cuban Cigars bought on the street's of Cuba are...The cousins,aunts,uncls,cousins , aunts,uncles are too.....

Watch out for Limitadas also... websites that always have these in stock.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

cigarking said:


> I saw a fake box of these new San Cristobel in August and the festival was in Nov. 05 . Be aware!!!  Everyone here though is experienced...but just want you to know these have been counterfieted already - 2 months before its actual release!! I inspected them just for curiousity but I new they were fake!
> I do know that 99% of Cuban Cigars bought on the street's of Cuba are...The cousins,aunts,uncls,cousins , aunts,uncles are too.....
> 
> Watch out for Limitadas also... websites that always have these in stock.


 Those boys work fast...getting the fakes out before most vendors get them. Thanks for the info.


----------

